# verkaufe mein bmx



## assbad (3. März 2006)

verkaufe mein mac neil mirron von 2005 hab den rahmen im august gekauft
foolgende parts sin verbaut:

Rahmen:Mac neil mirron
Gabel: wethepeople everlast (neu)
Kurbel: felt 3 teilig
Kettenblatt: profile imperial (5tage alt) 25 zähne aus titan
Sattel:shadow slim seat (5tage alt)
Stütze: felt post
lenker:Mankind asadi bar (5tage alt)
vorbau: salt (5tage alt)
bremshebeldyssey mono lever (5tage alt)
laufräder:  hinten odyssey hazzard mit profile 9er titan driver
               vorne felt
kette:kollaps chain
griffe: wethepeople
reifen: vorn felt slipnot hinten snafu rim job
bremse: dia tech hombre
bremscabel:  odyssey linear slic cabel
lenke enden: dragonfly 

so das wärs hatte mir so 600 vhb gedacht well das neu so um die 1200 gekostet hat 
fotos fogen später well kamera nich da  bei interesse melden


----------



## derFisch (3. März 2006)

verkaufste auch parts einzeln?

die hr nabe hätte mein interesse...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UrbanJumper (3. März 2006)

wenn ja, würde ich barends und griffe nehmen.


----------



## Misanthrop (3. März 2006)

ich melde mich für laufräder, gabel an


----------



## No Risk (3. März 2006)

ich würd event. die Kurbel nehmen.


----------



## Molox (3. März 2006)

ich melde mich für komplettes hr, lenker, sattelstange und klemme...


ach lenkerende und griffe nehme ich auch noch


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. März 2006)

Molox schrieb:
			
		

> ach lenkerende und griffe nehme ich auch noch


nein nein nein.
>>


			
				UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ja, würde ich barends und griffe nehmen.


----------



## Molox (3. März 2006)

ich habe vorrang 
dein fahrrad fährt doch


----------



## UrbanJumper (3. März 2006)

ich biete immer 1â¬ mehr, egal was molox bietet!!


----------



## assbad (4. März 2006)

ja am aller liebsten ja komplett


----------



## Da-MoShAz (4. März 2006)

Guck mal, wie viele Menschen schon Einzelteile wollen.. da kriegste mehr!
Habe starkes interesse am Driver und Kb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sidekicker (4. März 2006)

da bekommste echt viel mehr als 600.....driver würde mich auch doll interessieren


----------



## assbad (4. März 2006)

wenn verkauf ich das hinterrad komplett un keine einzelteile davon
ja wollt bis jetzt nur keiner den rahmen haben genau das was am beschissenten weg gehtdarum nur komplett


----------



## sidekicker (4. März 2006)

was willst du für den rahmen ?


----------



## sidekicker (5. März 2006)

darum handelt es sich


----------



## Flatpro (5. März 2006)

was willste fürs kb haben?


----------



## assbad (5. März 2006)

für den rahmen 200 euro wenn ich den einzeln verkaufe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Misanthrop (5. März 2006)

also das hintere Laufrad nehm ich dir wie schon vorher gesagt ab... Lenker ebenfalls
Melde dich wegen Bezahlformalitäten


----------



## assbad (5. März 2006)

ja was willsten da für geben


----------



## Molox (5. März 2006)

kauft nichts bei dem
Er ist nicht mal im Stande eine Email zu schreiben und meint es wäre zu kompliziert und fängt an einen zu beleidigen...


----------



## King Jens one (5. März 2006)

Also ick würde den Sattel nehmen wat willst du dafür haben?


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

lass den nur labern un ne  e-mail kann ich auch schreiben wenn dieses vorpupatär kind da nich ma ma ne vernünftige e-mail adresse geben kann dann kann ich auch keine e-mail schreiben


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

und ich verkauf nichts einzeln mmmmh warum könnt euch bei molox bedanken


----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

das ist echt lächerlich...
Ich habe ihm erklärt das er mir eine Email schreiben soll wo drin steht das er mir die sachen verkauft, weil ich eben nicht gerne Leuten geld überweise ohne etwas schriftlich zu haben...
Nachdem er es dann nicht geschafft hat mir eine Email zu schreiben wollte er mir noch nicht mal seine adresse geben weil er sie Zitat: "nicht gerne an fremde rausgibt"... Nachdem ich ihm dann erklärt habe das ich nicht gerne größere Geldmengen an Fremde Leute überweise meinte er das ihm das zu kompliziert wäre und fing damit an das ich meine Mutter ****en solle und ganz viele komische sachen...

Also würde ich mir echt nochmal überlegen etwas bei ihm zu kaufen...


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

junge du has probleme wer hat denn angefangen mit dem scheiss du also halt die fresse


----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

Ja ich wollte dir eigentlich teile abkaufen aber da du leider irgendwie naja sagen wir es einfach mal wie es ist du bist dumm...


----------



## No Risk (6. März 2006)

was isn dat fürne kurbel von felt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

ja wenn de meinst geh erst ma arbeiten und lass papi und mami deine sachen nich für dich bezahlen dann kannste noch ma mit mir reden ja kapiert


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

verkauf das nur noch komplett wenn de das nich mit molox mit bekommen hast


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

dann schick mir ma den abschnitt mit der e-mail adresse aus deiner history  du vogel


----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

Merkst du eigentlich nicht das selbst ich dir total überlegen bin obwohl du 20 Jahre alt bist und sprichst wie ein 13 jähriger Sonderschüler?
Mach dir doch einfach mal Gedanken was alles in deinem Leben schief gelaufen ist...


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

ja wo ist denn der teil aus der history wenn den hast schicks doch ma als pm oder haste die doch nich und weisste wie egal mir das was du da fürn scheiss erzählst naja sonderschüler stimmt net ganz


----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

Ich:gut dann schreib mal bitte eine email an ****** und klÃ¤r mit dem alles wegen dem versand
Ich: schreib einfach eine liste von den teilen und das 240 â¬ inkl Versand
Ich: und deine daten name usw. und bankdaten
Du: mom muss ich raus suchen
Ich: ja schreib das alles in die email!
Du: ja mach ich
Ich: gut
Du: wie is denn e-mail addresse
Ich : **** (die richtige Emailadresse)
Du: e-mail mÃ¼sste da sein
Ich: ok
Ich: email ist noch nicht da
Ich: also ****@***? (ich frage nochmal nach ob du es auch wirklich an die richtige Adresse geschickt hast)
Du: mmhh
Ich: nein also du sollst eine email an die emailadresse schreiben: *****@gmx.de
Ich: und in dieser Mail sollen alle deine Daten stehen also Wohnort usw. Und dann noch welche Teile du mir verkaufst udn zu welchem Preis so etwas wie eben ein Vertrag
Du: was 
Du: ne nur konto daten
Ich: was?
Ich: KÃ¶nntest du nicht einfach mal eine Email an ****@gmx.de schicken und darin reinschreiben wie du heiÃt deine adresse und so weiter
Ich: weil wenn ich jemand 240 â¬ Ã¼berweise wÃ¼rde ich gerne wissen wer das geld bekommt und das ich auch meine teile bekomme das verstehst du doch sicher
Du: ja name steht ja dabei
Ich: Ja aber du sollst es an die Adresse: ****@gmx.de schicken
Ich: und es sollen eben auch die andere daten drin stehen
Ich: Weil ich habe kein Konto und mein Vater Ã¼bweist das Geld und ich will wenigstens irgendwas schriftlich haben
Du: was denn alles
Ich: Ja du sollst einfach nur eine Email an ****@gmx.de schicken
Ich: Mit deinem Namen deiner adresse deinen Bankdaten
Du: adresse geb ich ungern an fremde raus
Ich: ja toll ich gebe ungern 240â¬ an fremde raus
Ich: also mach das jetzt bitte einfach mal


Das geht noch ewig so weiter also er hat es nie geschafft seine richtigen Daten an die RICHTIGE Adresse zu schicken...


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

nie geschafft ich hab ja nur eine  e-mail geschrieben du depp


----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

ja genau an die falsche adresse und nicht mit den daten die ich haben wollte...


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

du has meinen namen und meine konto daten un was de kaufen wolltest weisste doch wohl so oder nich meinste ich würd dich be********n oder was wenn ich sowas verkauf da haätte ich ja nachher die probleme also mach ma net die well streber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

Ja aber du verstehst wohl nicht das ich aufgrund deiner sofort total beschissenen Art und deiner Dummheit einfach mehr Daten von dir wollte, weil ich eben gar keinen Vertrauen in dich habe oder hatte und dann erwartest du das ich ohne auch nur eine vernÃ¼nftige Schriftliche Sache dir 240â¬ Ã¼berweise und hoffe das meine Sachen ankommen...?


----------



## RISE (6. März 2006)

Machts doch vielleicht lieber per PM aus...?!


----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

Nein es sollen ja alle sehen wie unzuverlässig er ist. Und das er nicht im Stande ist etwas zu verkaufen...


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

ne bin ich ja nur bei dir


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

ja und von mir aus wär die sache ja erledigt nur der pimf hier muss ja immer weiter rum prollen wie überlegen er ja is darum ich fins lustig hab ich wenigstens was zu tu  aufer arbeit


----------



## Molox (6. März 2006)

ja ich mir ist das jetzt auch egal...
Wer jetzt was bei dir kauft ist eben selber schuld...


edit:
ach und überlegen ja genau das bin ich dir sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da-MoShAz (6. März 2006)

Ey Assbad du scheinst es nicht zu verstehen, du sollst nur eine E-mail schreiben und mehr nicht, das bike kriegste wohl eh nicht mehr komplett verkauft.. wenn du es einzeln verkaufen würdest, würdeste auch mehr Geld kriegen, aber manche Leute verstehen sowas nicht.
Achja, such dir nen Duden!


----------



## RCO (6. März 2006)

Kinderkagge!!!


----------



## assbad (6. März 2006)

ja und dann bleib ich son paar kack eilen wie bremse u  hebel sitzen nene  nur komplett


----------



## UrbanJumper (6. März 2006)

entweder du bekommst dich jetzt mal hier in diesem behinderten thread wieder ein, oder du bist jetzt sofort still...
keine ahnung, jemanden zu provozieren statt beleidigend zu werden ging mir stehts vor aber aus einem verkaufsgespräch heraus beleidigend zu werden ist zimlich a la grummsäbelvolk. 
zumal ich den molox persönlich kenne und dafür stehe, das er bei sowas immer sachlich ist.


----------



## RISE (6. März 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> behinderten



Es fielen Worte, die einigen hier nicht gefallen. Ansonsten liegst du wohl richtig.


----------



## UrbanJumper (7. März 2006)

mh, mittlerweile ist jetzt eh der threadersteller über die grenze in mexiko...
das mit dem thread hier war irgendwie ein schuss nach hinten.


----------



## assbad (8. März 2006)

ne eigentlich net nur die leute die nur müll posten nerven


----------



## assbad (8. März 2006)

ne eigentlich net aber die leute will ja keinen ansprechen un die nur müll posten nerven halt n bisschen


----------



## Molox (8. März 2006)

assbad schrieb:
			
		

> ne eigentlich net aber die leute will ja keinen ansprechen un die nur müll posten nerven halt n bisschen


du?


----------



## Estoniaclan (8. März 2006)

ganz komischer kerl dieser assbad.
Molox muss dir auch sein adresse geben, warum fällt es dir dann so schwer deine auch zu geben? das verunsichert den käufer nur, weil der sich nämlich absichern will. 
Ich kann molox sehr gut verstehen. Würd dir auch keinen cent überweisen, wenn du auf diese art ankommst. 
Sorry musste jetzt raus! Versteh nämlich nicht wie man sich sein eigenes geschäft mit seiner eigenen dummheit versauen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## assbad (8. März 2006)

ne du un urabnjumper


----------



## Da-MoShAz (8. März 2006)

Ey, Ã¼berweis mir 3.99â¬ und ich schick dir nen Duden.. jetzt soll mal ein Mod diesen Fred closen und dann mach nen neuen Fred auf wo dann drinne steht, wie du es verkaufen willst..!


----------



## assbad (8. März 2006)

dann kauf den duden un schick ihn mir is einfacher


----------



## Freistiler (8. März 2006)

Wow, ein Vorzeigethread des BMX-Forums, muß ich schon sagen.


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. März 2006)

ASSbad schrieb:
			
		

> ne du un urabnjumper


5 +5 war gleich?


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. März 2006)

UrbanJumper schrieb:
			
		

> ...., oder du bist jetzt sofort still...



hast du hier was zu sagen?????!! vollspast..behinderter!


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. März 2006)

bohrrr halt bloß dein mund du opfer, ich habe mal professionell geboxt alterrr


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. März 2006)

vollspast..kannst dir wohl keine bremse leisten udn wenn cih nur an den bunnybarspin to kaffeepause to 180 denke..da muss ich kotzen!
und wo is dein icq blume bei mir man


----------



## assbad (8. März 2006)

chickenfeed du bis korrekt man


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Estoniaclan (8. März 2006)

gründet eine Familie und werdet glücklich!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (8. März 2006)

du bist doch der gleiche depp du assbad pseudo badass..nur das du zu dumm bist diene kpautten teile an unschuldige leute zu verkaufen


----------



## assbad (8. März 2006)

eh ja die sin nich kaputt ja das kannst ja jetzt so  nich eifach sagen  hey ich darf das ich kenn badass


----------



## Estoniaclan (8. März 2006)

das ist es grade, an unschuldige leute!! dich will ich mal sehen wenn du der unschuldige bist!! Wirst dich bestimmt arg freuen!!
Wenn ein verkäufer seine daten net raus rücken will is ganz klar, das da was net stimmt!!


----------



## Da-MoShAz (8. März 2006)

Ok, ich gebe es auf.
H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 H5N1 
OPFAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. März 2006)

assbad alter gewinner, dumm nur, das der chickenfeed en kolege ist, haben wir dich ein bischen in verlegenheit gebracht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chickenfeed (8. März 2006)

ich hab heut analsex und ihr alle nicht! (glaub ich)


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. März 2006)

halts maul


----------



## DirtJumper III (8. März 2006)

chaos theorie


----------



## bOng (8. März 2006)

Wollte danke sagen, ist echt amüsant hier..


----------



## occas (8. März 2006)

also es würde mich jetzt echt wundern wenn assbad als verkäufer arbeiten würde... Tip Top der thread hier


----------



## assbad (8. März 2006)

ne leider net bin hausmeister im dienste der öffentlichkeit


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. März 2006)

wir haben in der 8ten klasse immer den hausmeister geärgert, den primitiven kerl, und haben schön unsere hausaufgaben gemacht das aus uns mal was wird.


----------



## Molox (8. März 2006)

jaja das waren noch zeiten


----------



## Flatpro (8. März 2006)

popcorn, das forum bruacht n neuen mod


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. März 2006)

der hausmeister könnte umschulen, mit bischen glück isser dann mod und sitzt im warmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (8. März 2006)

*******, ich wusste es ich hätte eine ausbildung als hausmeister machen sollten, verdammt...


----------



## KingsCrown (8. März 2006)

Sehr herrlich hier =)


----------



## W4hlurn3 (8. März 2006)

naja du solltest vlt mal dadranne denken das du verkaufen willst... und da mal logisch denken und auch deine adresse als absicherung für den anderen rauszugeben... kommt schon sehr merkwürdig was du hier veranstaltest...

ps ganz früher sind wir immer durch den laubhaufen gerannt und der hausmeister wieder als zusammenhaken hahah und das ging mehrmals


----------



## UrbanJumper (8. März 2006)

W4hlurn3 schrieb:
			
		

> ps ganz früher sind wir immer durch den laubhaufen gerannt und der hausmeister wieder als zusammenhaken hahah und das ging mehrmals


ahahahahahah was habe ich gelacht, genial! 
aber der verkäufer hat eh schon seine unseriösität unter beweiß gestellt..


----------



## Mador (11. März 2006)

Lol wie amüsant der Thread ist, hat mir echt den Tag gerettet.


----------



## UrbanJumper (11. März 2006)

> Heute, 11:52


schon so früh morgens depressiv?


----------

